# Round two!



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Well after coming to the conclusion.. Fohibas look REALLY good! i thought i better be safe than sorry with a few more Open question post.
First up.... a Monte'A'
your thoughts


----------



## brownbuffalo (Apr 11, 2007)

:BSfake, off center, and looks like it has piece of clay in the filling


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Can't go by bands alone. I have plenty of Monte bands that are off-center and I know they are good.

Did this one come from the same source?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Can't go by bands alone. I have plenty of Monte bands that are off-center and I know they are good.
> 
> Did this one come from the same source?


He's right about bands alone not being enough in most cases (ELs that don't exist are an exception).
I'll go out on a limb here and contend that if these are from the same source as the others then they are likely suspect based on provenance alone.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

This could be a telling sign - what was paid for the Monte "A"?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm saying real cigar.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I'm saying real cigar.


It does look OK. Check RG, length, firmness, smell, etc. Also need a HQ pic of the caps.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

BigVito said:


> I'm saying real cigar.


:tpd: Cylindrical, has a band, looks like tobacco. That, sir, is definitely a cigar.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

burninator said:


> :tpd: Cylindrical, has a band, looks like tobacco. That, sir, is definitely a cigar.


:r awaiting the review


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Can't go by bands alone. I have plenty of Monte bands that are off-center and I know they are good.
> 
> Did this one come from the same source?


Very true a monte 2 i have has the same issue and that is 100%
The source im not sure if it was 100% the same as the others.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> It does look OK. Check RG, length, firmness, smell, etc. Also need a HQ pic of the caps.


+1, wrapper looks nice and smooth from what I can see, similar to other MC's. Label is fine, I have seen them off-center, and I have seen semi-shaggy feet on them as well. The cap may be the determining factor, Ill say it looks good.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

omowasu said:


> +1, wrapper looks nice and smooth from what I can see, similar to other MC's. Label is fine, I have seen them off-center, and I have seen semi-shaggy feet on them as well. The cap may be the determining factor, Ill say it looks good.


:tpd: It looks good to me man


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i concur with the fact that you can not always go off what the bands look like. the following pic are cigars from the same box and from a 100% legit vender:










bruce


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

BigVito said:


> I'm saying real cigar.


I'm saying he should find a better vendor/source so we don't have to play 'Habanos Detective' anymore lol.

Mikes


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Mikes said:


> I'm saying he should find a better vendor/source so we don't have to play 'Habanos Detective' anymore lol.
> 
> Mikes


its not really that im going to..and purchasing, im personally trying to help him out and find some truth-0
SO a picture of the 3x cap would be beneficial?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> SO a picture of the 3x cap would be beneficial?


Yep, also the length, rg and price paid would be helpful as well, bro.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Yep, also the length, rg and price paid would be helpful as well, bro.


9" 1/16th inch long
and if i just hold a ruller to the foot and read what it reads with out wrapping anything its 1/16th under 3/4" inch


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't know. If these are from the same source that sold you the fake Cohibas in the other thread, I'd just go ahead and assume these are bunk as well.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> its not really that im going to..and purchasing, im personally trying to help him out and find some truth-0
> SO a picture of the 3x cap would be beneficial?


So... these are not your cigars but instead you are checking up for a friend?
In that case perhaps your "friend" should RTFM, do his *own* homework & research, read this and join this community to avail himself of the resources available here.


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> So... these are not your cigars but instead you are checking up for a friend?
> In that case perhaps your "friend" should RTFM, do his *own* homework & research, read this and join this community to avail himself of the resources available here.


Maybe he is computer challenged,by that I mean doesnt have one. I actually wish I had a friend who would do he leg work for me when trying to figure something out. What are friends for? :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Jason_of_Texas said:


> Maybe he is computer challenged,by that I mean doesnt have one. I actually wish I had a friend who would do he leg work for me when trying to figure something out. What are friends for? :tu


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

The cigar should be 9 1/4" x 47. The bunch of the cigar looks a little funny to me. Did your friend receive a box or just single(s)? You could always tell by the box. But I'm going to have to go with the general consensus as far as checking: size, smell, 3x flagged cap, vendor, etc. Good luck! :tu


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

Cubatobaco said:


> The cigar should be 9 1/4" x 47. The bunch of the cigar looks a little funny to me. Did your friend receive a box or just single(s)? You could always tell by the box. But I'm going to have to go with the general consensus as far as checking: size, smell, 3x flagged cap, vendor, etc. Good luck! :tu


i just checked my sanchos and they are 9 1/8" long (from a 10 count dress box as well as a 5 count wooden coffin dress box) and i KNOW my are legit. i'm afraid that the only thing that will for sure know is to smoke a cigar.

bruce


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Cubatobaco said:


> The cigar should be 9 1/4" x 47. The bunch of the cigar looks a little funny to me. Did your friend receive a box or just single(s)? You could always tell by the box. But I'm going to have to go with the general consensus as far as checking: size, smell, 3x flagged cap, vendor, etc. Good luck! :tu


most habanos differ from size slightly, and it was a full box... Want me to get the date and code on the bottem?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Take a close look at the foot. Either rolled by a rookie... cuban sanwhich don't happen on these or.... definitely a cigar. :r

The question has been asked repeatedly here... how much did you pay for this?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Aren't they pig tailed also?


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

68TriShield said:


> Aren't they pig tailed also?


nope


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

broozer said:


> i concur with the fact that you can not always go off what the bands look like. the following pic are cigars from the same box and from a 100% legit vender:
> 
> bruce


Boy and Saint Luis Rey are notorious bands for all-time freaky errors! The undisputed champ. I too have some doozies from the same box. You don't need to put up all your cigars for verification. You just need to take your lumps and stay FARRRRRRRR away from whoever it was that gave, or sold, you those Fauhibas. Don't communicate, don't send money, don't browse the great deals, just move on.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Aren't they pig tailed also?


I am pretty sure, minus some special release stuff, the Especials are the only ones with pigtails from Montecristo.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Take a close look at the foot. Either rolled by a rookie... cuban sanwhich don't happen on these or.... definitely a cigar. :r
> 
> The question has been asked repeatedly here... how much did you pay for this?


Its like pulling teeth with this guy.

Next time gather as much info as you can and put that info into the very first post so we don't have to keep asking you for specifics - :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

the price i cant really mention knowing i know the guy personally and he bought a few here and there from another " seller/s" and payed for a whole. 
So im guessin the Monte A is questionable =]

If i fire one up what should i expect... smooth draw.. i hear naturally the a's are a little tight-


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

my friend wants to know how much was paid


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> the price i cant really mention knowing i know the guy personally and he bought a few here and there from another " seller/s" and payed for a whole.


 
Can someone translate this for me?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> Can someone translate this for me?


:tpd: too cryptic for me


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> I bought a few here and there from another " seller/s" and payed for a whole.
> So im guessin the Monte A is questionable =]
> 
> If i fire one up what should i expect... smooth draw.. i hear naturally the a's are a little tight-


With the clues provided so far you can probably expect a fake Cuban with all that that entails. On a brighter note everyone agrees it is, in fact, a cigar.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> If i fire one up what should i expect... smooth draw.. i hear naturally the a's are a little tight-


that depends on (a) how old it is, (b) how genuine it is, (c) how much newspaper is rolled into it, (c) how well it's been kept in terms of temp/humidity.

the one I've been lucky enough to smoke well well cared for and had been resting since the late-80s/early-90s. it was phenomenal. MRN's description was pretty accurate; but it was even better than he gave it credit.

thanks again for that smoke, Bill.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> the price i cant really mention knowing i know the guy personally and he bought a few here and there from another " seller/s" and payed for a whole.





pnoon said:


> Can someone translate this for me?


bump


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

pnoon said:


> bump


the guy who purchased them, bought a number of box's as a whole unite price.
he wasnt sure how much each box roughly was etc-


----------



## Dubxl152 (Jun 10, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> the guy who purchased them, bought a number of box's as a whole unite price.
> he wasnt sure how much each box roughly was etc-


... that sounds very very shady....


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> the guy who purchased them, bought a number of box's as a whole unite price.
> he wasnt sure how much each box roughly was etc-


Simple math.
"whole unite price" divided by the number of boxes gives the price per box.
What am I missing?


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

shhhhhh...it's a secret


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Simple math.
> "whole unite price" divided by the number of boxes gives the price per box.
> What am I missing?


I think the problem here is that he's not sure what "whole unite" really means. If these unites were SLB's, then maybe the whole unite slid nicely into each nicely aged box.

Just guessing here.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Dubxl152 said:


> ... that sounds very very shady....


Im guessing the same.... The man who purchased them i already contacted and he is well informed, He will see what he can do abut contacting his "source" and cutting off all ties with him. I tried a fOhiba lancero... HORRIBLE! i ripped off the outer wrapper all the inner leaves were lightly greeen still.. just tasted like hell... Still gotta try that A though when the time comes... see what its like 
If it tastes like hell the first inch.. then F' it.. if its good.. and hell if its still fake.. MmmMMMMMmmmmm ill smoke em


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Im guessing the same.... The man who purchased them i already contacted and *he is well informed,* He will see what he can do abut contacting his "source" and cutting off all ties with him. I tried a fOhiba lancero... HORRIBLE! i ripped off the outer wrapper all the inner leaves were lightly greeen still.. just tasted like hell... Still gotta try that A though when the time comes... see what its like
> If it tastes like hell the first inch.. then F' it.. if its good.. and hell if its still fake.. MmmMMMMMmmmmm ill smoke em


then he wouldn't buy fakes


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

BigVito said:


> then he wouldn't buy fakes


he is already good enough of a man to admit his wrong doin in not contacting me or another botl before his BIG purchase.
He has already mentioned to people that buy them.. there not the real deal and i apologies, but if you want just a decent smoke be my guest... BUt stay away from the lancero's


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

It's really quite simple..................smoke the god damn cigar and see if it's real.


----------

